# French Building Lobby, NYC



## LF911SC

Love these old buildings in the city...


----------



## MLeeK

First and last are beautiful. Second is so busy I can't tell what's going on there.


----------



## LF911SC

It is a little busy, it's just christmas decorations


----------

